# Stillen's Body kit for B13



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello there fellow B13ers! I've been reading a lot of threads about people who don't like to fit their classic Se-R's with a body kit because they all look terrible. Well, I totally agree with all of those kits with the exception of the Stillen kit for the B13. It's a really clean, subtle kit. My order just came in today... and they forgot to include my sideskirts!  

Anyway, if anyone wants to see the kit I just acquired, it's here:

http://www.turbomagazine.com/archives/features/0702_features01.shtml

Anyway, that not being the point, I was wondering if anyone knew of any good places to get it painted and installed around the bay area (i'm from san jose, ca) for a good deal? Places I've called gave me outrageous prices (for example; one day paint in sacramento quoted almost 300 dollars for just the kit, and no paint warranty due to the pieces not being made of metal... they paint whole cars for 450!! I may as well install the kit myself and have them paint my whole car for crying out loud.. but then I don't want to ruin the beautiful stock veil white 

 

Well, I'm new here, I just got my veil white Se-R months ago. I really enjoy reading through everyone's threads! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

i used to be from up north.. now living in socal.. but 

go to the little mexican bldy shops.. they usually do it cheap.. or paint it and install it your self...


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Yeah, I think Stillenz looks pretty cool. I would get it too, but is it a complete bumper replacement? It looks like it just goes over the stock bumper. I don't like to see that stock piece in between the large intakes. I definitely like the side skirts. But can't wait to seem them pics!

PEace
C-mo


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey C-mo

Good to hear someone else likes the kit! Yeah, unfortunately, the kit is placed over the stock front end; possible to save on cost?? The kit was only 450 dollars  

I LOVE the side skirts, they're really simple, yet look really different ya know? Anyway -- the kit is sitting in my living room right now, trying to find a place to get it painted.

But I will definitely post pics once I get the thing on -- until then, take a look at my sentra in stock form! I believe it's in one of the posts above this one.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

where did you get the kit for only 450?


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey;

You can get it for 450 (about 540 after shipping from so cal to nor cal and tax) directly from stillen. 

Kick-ass, huh?

Sr20Power


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

*NICE!*

nice front piece i like it, its simple, but i think aero duo's side skirt can bring out the kit even more and even the rear....


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

I've seen the AeroDuo kit -- but there are several reasons why I did not opt to obtain it;

1) The side skirts are too wild for the cars simple lines
2) The rear looks like it really doesn't belong
3) It's WAY more expensive than the Stillen kit
4) Stillen offers a lifetime warreanty (sp?) against cracking

This, is of course, IMHO  

Oh yeah, what do you think about the aeroduo front fascia? I think it's a little too much if you don't have a "chiller" in there hehehe 

Sr20Power


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

PS to SERial Threatz;

Man, I can't wait to see pics of your ride!!!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i went to stillen.com and they were selling the kit for 850, not 450 , did you buy it for 450 off them?


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=&id=21953&page=1

Cut and paste that link into the browser. I just checked and it's still 450.


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

It says $450, but I think I've read somewhere that the front bumper and maybe the rear are not complete replacements, and they just cover them... Can anyone back this up or refute it?


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

I own this kit, and I can tell you that it is just a cover -- that's why it's so cheap. But with a lifetime warrantee -- I think it's a great dealio, mang.


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

How low does this kit make your car look compared to stock? And is that with or without lowering springs, etc.?


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

it makes the car's edges ~ 2 inches lower than stock -- but wheel gap is the same, so lowering springs would do even more lowering for the edges.


----------

